# The Old Swimmin' Hole



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

*Duluth Harbor North Breakwater Lighthouse*

Lake Superior was angry that day, my friends. By noon, I was staring down forty knots of wind, with dark seas and sky crying. An hour later, the wind was hard enough to blow dogs off chains.

This is North Breakwater Lighthouse, which guards the entrance to Duluth Harbor. It was built in 1910, and stands 44 feet tall.


----------



## lcook0825 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hard to believe something that looks like this could have been the cause of the Edmund Fitzgerald. lol


----------



## S.D (Jun 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

SolaeDehvine said:


> beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I simply love lighthouses and photographing them and their environs.  That's a nice shot, John, and a good choice on going monochrome with it.  Gives it that "vintage" look.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> I simply love lighthouses and photographing them and their environs. That's a nice shot, John, and a good choice on going monochrome with it. Gives it that "vintage" look.


Thanks, R.Doug! As you can tell from my sigi, I'm partial to lighthouses, too. 

I went b&w on this shot because the scene was practically monochrome anyway, and it really brought up the textures. It was a raw day, for sure.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

I've noticed that at this small size, it looks like I have banding in the sky. That's actually striation in the clouds. The shot looks better large, which if you care to, you can see over on my Flickr site:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnchamilton/5603575331/

Thanks for visiting!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Here's the same lighthouse on the very next day. Lake Superior's moods are crazy!


The Cason J Callaway by johnchamilton, on Flickr


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I had noticed the cloud striations in the smaller version.  As for the larger version, I'd take out that bird in the middle of the frame.  It looks like a flaw and distracts from the rest of the shot.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> I had noticed the cloud striations in the smaller version. As for the larger version, I'd take out that bird in the middle of the frame. It looks like a flaw and distracts from the rest of the shot.


Hey R. Doug, if I did that, the National Press Photographer's Association goons would come to my house and strip me of my membership!


----------

